# Carmelo will be better then Bron



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Just my honest opinion. Melo is putting up better numbers against better competition then what Bron is doing against High School kids. Bron wil lstill be a stud but Melo will be the better pro:yes:


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

maybe in the short term but i'm better on lebron in the long term and i have pretty much every scout on my side.


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

*lebron is taller*

and way more athletic with better range


----------



## Jehuisthere (Jan 12, 2003)

only time will tell.....


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jehuisthere</b>!
> only time will tell.....


Hmm maybe but Lebron was better as an 11th grader than 'Melo as a Sr. and 'Melo had better talent with him.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MemphisX</b>!
> 
> 
> Hmm maybe but Lebron was better as an 11th grader than 'Melo as a Sr. and 'Melo had better talent with him.


it was pretty close as far as scoring was concerned and the "better talent" came out on top.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

they were pretty much even in high school, they couldn't stop each other and Lebron couldn't beat his team, I think Melo will be better


----------



## Sangha (Jul 24, 2002)

I think Milicic will be the best player out of this years draft.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

these first 3 are going to be amazing and i expect quite a lot from them, despite their youth. lebron is lebron. darko could easily be as effective but in a big man role; his potential seems pretty legendary to me. carmelo will be a great player and would be going first overall in many draft years; i have a feeling he will come in and contribute from day one and really does have star potential. 

there's no way anyone passes on lebron...unless darko can be had in addition to other good players. there will be a frenzy following lebron next season, we'll all be part of it. i hope he can come in and play from the time he sets foot down in league (summer leagues?). the team that gets him will be center of HUGE attention (maybe adoration) for years. who knows, lebron might be champiop maker one day. then again, it might be all three.


----------



## Bball_Doctor (Dec 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SkywalkerAC</b>!
> 
> 
> it was pretty close as far as scoring was concerned and the "better talent" came out on top.


Melo was no doubt the star for Oak Hill as he average 22 ppg. Oak Hill was a powerhouse with a lot of very good prep players. I actually got hold of the Oak Hill vs. Akron (Melo vs. Lebron) game. Lebron definitely outshined Melo. In the end their numbers were the same but you can see that whenever Melo had to handle Lebron on D...he could not handle him. Lebron was 5 times faster and embarrassed Melo. When they game ended you knew who the number 1 HS player in the country was=Lebron but you also knew who the number 1 team is the country was=Oak Hill. The stats don't tell alot. As far as this argument...Lebron has much more potential and intangibles than Melo. Melo would be better for the first 1-2 years. (Remember Melo is ONLY 1 year older than Lebron.) Melo is putting up good numbers but honestly that doesn't matter...scouts see the intangibles before stats. John Wallace averaged 24 ppg and 10 rpg for Syracuse. He even led them to the Finals....where is he now? Glenn "big dog" Robinson averaged 30.3 ppg in his Junior year but he never became the super scoring force most projected him to be. Numbers mean little when compared to intangibles. I say that because stats DO often lie especially in college ball. Jordan's highest scoring year at NC was 20 ppg....who thought he would own the highest scoring average of all time? The consensus was that he had the intangibles to score more but nobody would have thought that MJ became MJ.


----------



## Bball_Doctor (Dec 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Sangha</b>!
> I think Milicic will be the best player out of this years draft.


Yes I am beginning to believe this also. He has more intangibles than Lebron and Melo.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bball_Doctor</b>!
> 
> 
> Yes I am beginning to believe this also. He has more intangibles than Lebron and Melo.


Yep like none of you have seen him play.


----------



## Jehuisthere (Jan 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Bball_Doctor</b>!
> 
> 
> The consensus was that he had the intangibles to score more but nobody would have thought that MJ became MJ.


And the reasons MJ became MJ was cuz he worked hard to use those intangibles, same thing with Kobe, had alot of talent, and used it. Right now Lebron may have the edge when it comes to intangibles, but who knows, maybe 'Melo will work very hard on his game throughout his career and Lebron will slack off cuz of the fame, then again could be the other way around.......which is why only time will tell.......and their work ethics...


----------



## Bball_Doctor (Dec 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jehuisthere</b>!
> 
> 
> And the reasons MJ became MJ was cuz he worked hard to use those intangibles, same thing with Kobe, had alot of talent, and used it. Right now Lebron may have the edge when it comes to intangibles, but who knows, maybe 'Melo will work very hard on his game throughout his career and Lebron will slack off cuz of the fame, then again could be the other way around.......which is why only time will tell.......and their work ethics...


Agreed but the truth is when it comes to intangibles...Lebron has more than Melo. Darko might actually have more than Lebron and in essence like you said through hardwork and dedication could become the best player in this draft...not Lebron or Melo.


----------



## Bball_Doctor (Dec 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MemphisX</b>!
> 
> 
> Yep like none of you have seen him play.


If the scouts are right about him...a 7'0 who shoot with range and bang inside...has an all around game and is as good of a passer as KG...not to mention great athleticism for a man his size...tremendous basketball IQ...those are incredible intagibles...and he could become the best player in this draft. Remember the consensus was that Kandi and Bibby were the best player available in his draft year. Who would have thought that Dirk would be? No one saw him here but the scouts did and they were right.


----------



## Lakers_32_4ever (Dec 30, 2002)

anyone can be better than anyone else. it is all a matter of work. there has been so much wasted talent, and yet so much lack of talent that became successful. drafting is based on who can become the greatest, not who is. they see that in bron, and so he will be picked first. only the players themselves can determine whehter or not bron will be better than melo, or vice versa.


----------



## Bball_Doctor (Dec 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Lakers_32_4ever</b>!
> anyone can be better than anyone else. it is all a matter of work. there has been so much wasted talent, and yet so much lack of talent that became successful. drafting is based on who can become the greatest, not who is. they see that in bron, and so he will be picked first. only the players themselves can determine whehter or not bron will be better than melo, or vice versa.


Agreed that is why players are draft based on their intangibles and potential not the stats they put up in college or HS. But even if you are drafted high doesn't mean u will become a great player. A player's work ethic and dedication contribute to that. That is why TMac, Kobe separated themselves from a player like Vince. Same with MJ...his offseason work ethic is INCREDIBLE...Kobe's is similar.


----------



## Jehuisthere (Jan 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Bball_Doctor</b>!
> 
> 
> Agreed that is why players are draft based on their intangibles and potential not the stats they put up in college or HS. But even if you are drafted high doesn't mean u will become a great player. A player's work ethic and dedication contribute to that. That is why TMac, Kobe separated themselves from a player like Vince. Same with MJ...his offseason work ethic is INCREDIBLE...Kobe's is similar.


i fully agree wit wat you just said....


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

the draft is for potential not stats anymore, that explains Jared Jefferies who might be a very good player, Kwame Brown, might still turn out to be something. And various other players. You don't know until they make it into the big leagues what they are going to be like.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bball_Doctor</b>!
> 
> 
> If the scouts are right about him...a 7'0 who shoot with range and bang inside...has an all around game and is as good of a passer as KG...not to mention great athleticism for a man his size...tremendous basketball IQ...those are incredible intagibles...and he could become the best player in this draft. Remember the consensus was that Kandi and Bibby were the best player available in his draft year. Who would have thought that Dirk would be? No one saw him here but the scouts did and they were right.


Actually Dirk destroyed every college player at the USA festival at the final four prior to the draft. He was not that big of a secret but GMs were not risking jobs by drafting big German SFs. 

PS Kandi was drafted by the Clips. That proves nothing!:grinning:


----------



## Quasi-Quasar (Jul 18, 2002)

We are quite possibly witnessing a repeat of 1984, we have our MJ, Lebron, our Hakeem (then Akeem), Darko and our John Stockton, Luke Ridnour...Melo is an added bonus, and so are the others.


----------



## dr-dru (Feb 9, 2003)

i think thats being a bit too optimistic. personally i think ridnour is no stockton, and darko is sure as hell no akeem.


----------



## Bball_Doctor (Dec 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>dr-dru</b>!
> i think thats being a bit too optimistic. personally i think ridnour is no stockton, and darko is sure as hell no akeem.


I think he is saying that this year's draft will feature a quality wing man, big man, and a point guard. But I agree with you Ridnour is no Stockton but then what says he can't be one? This year has 4-5 players that can end up being special. Not the deepest draft but a draft featuring high standard player. This in essence could be the best draft since AI's draft class meaning producing allstars.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TheGoods</b>!
> We are quite possibly witnessing a repeat of 1984, we have our MJ, Lebron, our Hakeem (then Akeem), Darko and our John Stockton, Luke Ridnour...Melo is an added bonus, and so are the others.


Thank you for mentioning Rid, I think ,if placed with the coreect style of play by a certain team, can be very effective. If Oregon had more talent around htem his apg would be close to double digits. Great shooter, pretty good passer, he needs to work on the defense a little although it's already pretty good. And he can shoot those FT's:yes: This draft is promising for lotto teams,but it is not a very deep draft,but could be a superstar draft.


----------



## ghettobryant (Feb 15, 2003)

Hakeem was drafted last year, NENE HILARIO! As far as saying LeBron is the next Jordan, I doubt it. There will never be another Jordan. I think his play will be reminiscent of the averages Kobe is putting up this year.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

i'm going to go out on a limb here and say that lebron will average over 6 assists for his career. i'm predicting 7.82


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

I watched Carmello Anthony last night vs UConn. He had 29-15 in a losing cause. He showed excellect moves around the basket, good hops and a high basketball IQ (at least on the offensive end). Also, I did not realize how strong he was.

On the minus side, he is not super quick and there were some defensive lapses. I think he will be an excellent NBA SF, but as with many college and prep stars (including Lebron James), the question mark is his defense.

As an aside, UConn is a scary team. They had their flat spell but seem to be peaking now. They have size underneath (Okafor), great guards, go 9 or 10 deep and they run for 40 minutes. This is a team that no coach is going to want to play in the NCAA tournament.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

Yea i watch that game too..Melo is a awesome player thou and i do think he is gonna be better then Bron..I just dont see what everyone sees in him..Yea he is good but Melo is putting up huge stats againest college kid when bron is putting them up againest high school kids..


----------



## Jehuisthere (Jan 12, 2003)

wat kind of rebounding numbers is 'Melo going to be able to put up in the NBA?? he does so well in college, will he able to do as good in the NBA??


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jehuisthere</b>!
> wat kind of rebounding numbers is 'Melo going to be able to put up in the NBA?? he does so well in college, will he able to do as good in the NBA??


5 boards his rookie year, he is 6'7" right?


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Four_Season_Hustler</b>!
> Yea i watch that game too..Melo is a awesome player thou and i do think he is gonna be better then Bron..I just dont see what everyone sees in him..Yea he is good but Melo is putting up huge stats againest college kid when bron is putting them up againest high school kids..


James has a great chance at being better the Anthony. Just last year James was better than him, James was the top HS player in the country as a Junior. Anthony is going to be a good player in the league, but every scout I have ever heard from, and every pro player I have heard from has said that James is going to be a very special player in the NBA, maybe a type of player we never saw before. James is rotunily triple teamed in HS, but when he gets to the pro no team will be able to center their defense around him. Hopefully James will play in the McDonald game and you guys will be able to see what James can do with players that can actually make a layup.


----------



## Sangha (Jul 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rynobot</b>!
> Hopefully James will play in the McDonald game and you guys will be able to see what James can do with players that can actually make a layup.



James has proven he can play good with the best players in the country, he carried his team over Oak Hill Academy, a team thats stacked with talent and a couple of very good prospects


----------



## nyksju (Feb 11, 2003)

U GUYS BRING UP GREAT POINTS BOUT THAT BUT THIS IS A GREAT ARTICLE BOUT BRON AND CARMELO
UNLIKE THE HIGH-SCHOLLERS BEFORE HIM LEBRON IS A NO-BRAINER


----------



## thegza (Feb 18, 2003)

I've heard some people say that Carmelo might not leave for the NBA draft and I feel that would be a bad decision from him especially with that possible new age limit in the league. He is guarenteed to be a top three pick right now and he shouldn't let that chance go. He is way too talented and I feel he is better then Lebron and would probably be the rookie of the year.

Come on Melo, enter your name for the draft!


----------



## dr-dru (Feb 9, 2003)

if he waited he'd probably be the #1 pick next year, but anyways yeah i think he should just go. he's as nba ready as any college player and 1 year will make that much of a difference for his nba career.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>dr-dru</b>!
> if he waited he'd probably be the #1 pick next year, but anyways yeah i think he should just go. he's as nba ready as any college player and 1 year will make that much of a difference for his nba career.


If he waits he might become the next Chris Porter.


----------

